# Got my new smoker



## SS Smoke (Apr 9, 2018)

So I am as green as can be to the smoking world. I just got a MES 30 
*20071117 and just seasoned it tonight. I have a Thermoworks Smoke meat probe coming tomorrow and am planning my first Smoke this weekend. I have been browsing the forum all night and am already thinking of smoker upgrades..... I am most likely just going to be doing pork butt to start and was just curious if I am good to go or if I should be looking into getting a AMNPS or AMNTS? I have heard good and bad on this smoker and was just looking for anyone with experience to give advice on what the best addition was, or if needed. Thanks!*


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 10, 2018)

I have two mes 40’s and two amnps trays and one tube. I would suggest a tray for you. I used chips in my first mes just a time or two. 

Good luck
Scott


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 10, 2018)

Normally I suggest using the smoker first before modding it, but with an electric I would go ahead and get the amnps. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 10, 2018)

Congrats on the new smoker, as said above the Amazen tray or tube is a must have item for your smoker.
Unless you want to feed it wood chips every 30 minutes. The Amazen tray will burn for 10 - 12 hours with continuous smoke the whole time.
Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 10, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Congrats on the new smoker, as said above the Amazen tray or tube is a must have item for your smoker.
> Unless you want to feed it wood chips every 30 minutes. The Amazen tray will burn for 10 - 12 hours with continuous smoke the whole time.
> Al



That’s why I bought my first tray. Reloading chips every 1/2 hour wasn’t cutting it. 

Scott


----------



## lovethemeats (Apr 10, 2018)

Yes the way to go is with the AMNPS.  Using the tray that came with the unit is only good for short smokes unless you enjoy going back to the unit every 15 minutes to load more in. Happy smoking with your new unit.
Doing the mods that everyone does works out great. Plus the advantage of cold smoking.


----------



## Lazyboy (Apr 10, 2018)

Agree with everyone above - one of the advantages of electric is simplicity so reloading chips shouldn't be part of the deal - get the ANMPS.


----------



## SS Smoke (Apr 10, 2018)

Awesome, thanks for the help guys! AMNPS on order!


----------

